

Google chrome : the Danish magic inside - kqr2
http://www.businessweek.com/globalbiz/content/nov2008/gb20081112_082312.htm

======
boundlessdreamz
Article mistook Javascript for Java!. Lame.

~~~
kqr2
The article has been updated with this correction:

 _Note: This is a corrected version of the story that originally ran on Nov.
12, clarifying that Google Chrome runs JavaScript, not Java._

------
cpr
And mistook the V8 engine for the real "magic" of the browser. Doubly lame.

